# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Новости от Белтелеком

## Stych

Хорошая новость!
*Внешний белорусский интернет-шлюз расширен в мае до 12 Гбит/с за счет организации дополнительного канала пропускной способностью 4 Гбит/с к российскому провайдеру. Таким образом, суммарная пропускная способность внешнего белорусского интернет-канала на Россию достигает 10 Гбит/с (сейчас - 6 Гбит/с), на Запад - 2 Гбит/с.*
Прошлое расширение канала привело, через месяц, к снижению цен на интернет и появление новых тарифных планов.)) Будем надеяться, что и это расширение не пройдет бесследно.

----------


## BiZ111

Месяц прошёл и даже более. Появились ли огни в н***?
Доложите о проекте "MetroEthernet".

----------


## Stych

*MetroEthernet — IP телефония, IP — TV и широкополосный интернет в одном пакете.*

С точки зрения стоимости единицы пропускной способности технология Ethernet является абсолютным лидером. Таким образом, построение сетей MetroEthernet является одним из самых привлекательных решений для Операторов связи, строящих высокоскоростные сети, ориентированные на предоставления как традиционных услуг по передаче данных, так и мультимедийных услуг и услуг с добавленной стоимостью.

*Что такое MetroEthernet?*

MetroEthernet происходит от слова Metro — «городской». Оправдывая свое название MetroEthernet является широкополосной сетью масштаба мегаполиса, современной и многофункциональной, с огромными возможностями для использования сетевых ресурсов и мультимедийных услуг, таких как цифровое телевидение, интерактивные телевизионные услуги (Видео по запросу), многоканальное радио, цифровая телефония и многое другое.
*
Преимущества MetroEthernet:*

   1. Высокая скорость передачи данных внутри сети и доступа в публичный интернет;
   2. Распространенность сети по территории Республики;
   3. Высокая надежность сети и качество доступа.
      MetroEthernet обеспечивает качество домашнего интернета такое же высокое как для интернета в офисе.
*
Как будет работаеть MetroEthernet?*

К каждому району города подходит канал пропускной способностью 1 Гбит/сек. Внутри районных сегментов все подключенные к сети QWERTY дома объединяются кольцевой оптоволоконной магистралью Gigabit Ethernet. Каждый абонент подключается к районной магистрали медной «витой парой» к порту Fast Ethernet пропускной способностью 100 Мбит/сек.

*Высокоскоростной доступ*

Пропускная способность внешних каналов постоянно контролируется и расширяется, таким образом, физически скорость доступа ко всем внутрисетевым ресурсам Сети QWERTY и в Интернет ограничена только пропускной способностью абонентского порта и составляет 100 Мбит/с.

*Круглосуточный мониторинг*

На сети MetroEthernet внедрено промышленное решение Micromuse Netcool по системе управления и мониторинга, используемое для построения центров эксплуатации и поддержки операций (OSS) и систем контроля качества предоставления услуг. Micromuse Netcool реализует функции приема, обработки, хранения и передачи эксплуатационной информации в процессе решения задач управления и технического обслуживания сетевой и информационной инфраструктуры.

*Международные сети*

Наличие качественной связности с российскими и международными ISP обеспечивает гарантированный высокоскоростной доступ к мировым ресурсам Интернет.

Обмен белорусским трафиком идет по пиринговому кольцу Белтелеком, которое в настоящее время имеет пропускную способность 100 Мбит, а после реализации проекта (1-2 года) MetroEthernet будет 10 Гбит по всей Республике. 

"Белтелеком" будет реализовывать проект внедрения технологии Metro Ethernet в течение 2007-2010 годов. Об этом сообщил генеральный директор РУП "Белтелеком" Константин Тикарь 25 апреля на Конгрессе по информационным технологиям.

*Он отметил,* что Metro Ethernet — это пример унификации различных коммуникаций и сосредоточения их в одной технологии. В мировой практике в сетях Metro Ethernet предоставляются сервисы высокого качества по одной линии связи, протянутой до конечного абонента. Комплекс таких сервисов известен как Triple-Play, сочетающий в с*** интерактивное телевидение, интернет и телефонию. Кроме того, как сообщил К.Тикарь, это разнообразные механизмы использования файлов, хранящихся на дисках других компьютеров сети, совместное использование устройств печати, модемов, факсов, доступ к единой базе данных и многое другое, сообщает БелаПАН.

*По словам К.Тикаря,* при строительстве Metro Ethernet "Белтелеком" предусматривает дальнейшее совершенствование топологии и инфраструктуры сети передачи данных в столице, областных центрах и крупных районных центрах Беларуси.

*Гендиректор "Белтелекома"* также обратил внимание на то, что высокоскоростные линии передачи данных, которые реализовываются при строительстве Metro Ethernet, — это основа для качественного и повсеместного доступа и к государственным информационным ресурсам, и для ускорения взаимодействия между организациями, и для реализации государственных проектов по информатизации.

*Создание сети передачи данных с использованием технологии Metro-Ethernet*

     Проект предусматривает максимальное приближение активного оборудования электросвязи к абонентам телефонной сети общего пользования путем установки его в уличных закрытых распределительных шкафах. При этом длина абонентской линии достигает 800 метров, что в свою очередь позволяет эффективно использовать технологию широкополосного доступа. Абоненту гарантировано предоставляется скорость доступа к сети передачи данных не менее чем в 20 Мбит/с, что в свою очередь позволит оказывать услуги как интерактивное телевидение IPTV, телефонная связь в сетях передачи данных VoIP, видео по запросу VоD.

* За 2008 год по проекту «Строительство Metro Ethernet» сетей РУП «Белтелеком» осуществлен монтаж и ввод в эксплуатацию уличных телекоммуникационных шкафов в объеме 335 штук.*

----------


## bobom

пока что в данном случае у нас в городе никакой сети Ethernet нет! В ближайший год переключение АТС-26, Ethernet пока что на втором плане, но все же планируется сделать доступ к пирингову кольцу, так что ждите)

----------


## Asteriks

Вот что прочитала на сайте Белтелеком:

Беспарольный доступ 

*Вниманию пользователей сети Интернет! Не станьте жертвой телефонного пиратства!
*

В связи с частыми обращениями абонентов, которые жалуются на якобы ошибочно выставленные им большие телефонные счета за международные разговоры, "Белтелеком" предупреждает: будьте предельно внимательны при работе в сети Интернет, пользуясь коммутируемым доступом!

Как показал анализ обращений, дорогостоящие международные соединения происходят после посещения в сети Интернет сайтов, преимущественно развлекательного (порнографического) содержания. Такие сайты предлагают скачать программу просмотра или набирателя номера, увеличения скорости работы в сети и др.. Это ловушка! Как только программа оказывается в компьютере пользователя, она разрывает Интернет-соединение с местным провайдером и подключается на телефонный номер международной дальней связи по таксам от 2 до 7 долларов в минуту!

Так в вашем счете за телефон обнаруживаются суммы на сотни долларов за разговоры с такими странами, как Нидерланды, Вануату, Н. Гвинея, острова Кука, Сьерра-Леоне, Диего Гарсиа и т.п. Жертвы обычно узнают о "захвате", уже получив счета за международные разговоры. 

Для "Белтелеком" эти соединения являются основанием для выставления счетов, которые абонент обязан оплатить как фактически востребованные и уже предоставленные ему услуги автоматической международной телефонной связи.

Чтобы не стать жертвой телефонного мошенничества, настоятельно рекомендуем принять следующие меры предосторожности:

1. Знайте об опасностях загрузки из Интернет различных программных продуктов! Внимательно читайте онлайновые объявления! Ловушки могут быть спрятаны на несколько страниц дальше в тексте, напечатанном мелким шрифтом. Не нажимайте "ок", если точно не знаете, с чем вы соглашаетесь. 

2. Берегитесь программ, которые позволяют вашему модему осуществлять набор номера для доступа в Интернет. Если на экране вашего компьютера появляется диалоговое окно с информацией о том, что идет набор номера, который вы не поручали ему набирать, аннулируйте соединение.

3. Обязательно включите звук в настройках модема. Если вы все-таки услышали (по характерному звуку), что модем произвольно устанавливает соединение – прервите процедуру вплоть до отключения модема от телефонной сети. После этого обязательно проверьте настройки «удаленного соединения по умолчанию», наличие новых соединений и наличие программ (ссылок, ярлыков), которые вами не создавались и не устанавливались.

4. Поговорите с детьми, объясните им опасность перекачки программ. Контролируйте посещаемые вашими детьми сайты, проверяя историю посещения веб-сайтов. 

Программы такого рода, как правило, не распознаются антивирусным программным обеспечением и, соответственно, не удаляются. Необходимо помнить, что такие программы могут не только устанавливать соединение, а и передавать Ваши данные (например, учетную запись для доступа в сеть Интернет) другим пользователям. Удаление таких программ своими силами является задачей нетривиальной. Для этих целей существует специальное программное обеспечение. Одна из лучших разработок — утилита SpyRemover компании InfoWorks Technology Company (www.itcompany.com).

ПОМНИТЕ! 
Все инициированные с вашего номера телефона междугородные и международные соединения подлежат тарификации и оплате!

Будьте, пожалуйста, внимательны.

© РУП "Белтелеком", Республика Беларусь

----------


## Asteriks

*Новая АКЦИЯ от byfly!* Подключись к byfly в сервисных центрах Белтелеком Гомельской области с *10 июня по 10 июля и получай бонус 10 тысяч рублей три месяца подряд.*
10.06.09

*Универсальная почта в подарок - всем новым абонентам byfly!	
*
01.06.09 

С 1 по 30 июня всем клиентам, подключившимся к высокоскоростному интернету byfly, по желанию, предоставляется один ящик «Универсальной почты» без начисления абонентской платы в течение 30 дней!

Акция действует как для юридических лиц и индивидуальных предпринимателей г. Гомеля и Гомельской области, так и для частных пользователей.

Универсальная почта позволяет: 

• отправлять и получать голосовые сообщения, а также управлять ими (сохранять, прослушивать, перематывать, удалять), что заменяет автоответчик; 

• отправлять и получать факсы. При этом остается свободной телефонная линия, появляется возможность массовой рассылки и получения уведомлений о входящих факсах. В связи с этим исчезает необходимость распечатывать сообщения – отправка, хранение и просмотр возможны при помощи компьютера; 

• получать уведомления обо всех поступивших сообщениях на мобильный телефон в виде SMS (или на обычный телефон в виде звонка с универсальной почты) или отправить SMS с помощью компьютера, а так же прослушать электронные письма по телефону или ответить на электронное письмо голосовым сообщением и др.

*Re*: Зимой дети мои поехали подключаться к byfly, тогда тоже была акция, давали карту экспресс-оплаты на 35 тысяч. Ну, а заодно всучили им эту Универсальную почту. Абонентская плата там около 6 тысяч. Пользуешься-не пользуешься, а плати. Первый месяц вроде бесплатно, а потом телефонные счета стали приходить... Ну, не 100 тысяч, а 20, и междугородних звонков по 58 штук... А мы домашним телефоном практически не пользуемся, у всех мобильные. Пришлось ехать в город отключать услугу, заявление писать.

*Не надо оно вам! Не подключайтесь.*

----------


## Asteriks

*Дополнительная абонентская плата за телефонные аппараты с определителем номера отменяется*
Среда, июня 24, 2009 12:29
Рубрика Белнет, Новости
Дополнительная абонентская плата за услугу определения номера отменяется. Как сообщила корреспонденту агентства «Минск-Новости» заместитель директора по эксплуатации РУП «Белтелеком» Мария Мацкевич, плата за АОН отменена из-за большого количества жалоб от населения. Вместе с тем, все телефонные устройства, в том числе АОН, должны проходить процедуру сертификации.

----------


## Sanych

У меня АОН уже 13 лет стоит и никогда никакой сертификации и регистрации я не проходил

----------


## Asteriks

По поводу АОНа. Бывали звонки с Белтелекома, чтобы зарегились.  И номера не все определялись без регистрации. Не регились. Зачем?  А потом сломался АОН, старый дисковый как поставили, которому сто лет, до сих пор ещё дышит. Хотели новый купить - раздумали. У всех мобильные...  А сейчас технология появилась другая по определению номеров, и кто был зареген, переходят на неё бесплатно. На сайте Белтелеком вычитала.

Вот она, новость эта. Материал с сайта Белтелеком.

*Меняем АОН на CLIP бесплатно!
29.05.09*
Принимать звонки, заранее зная собеседника, едва ли не самый важный фактор в пользу удачного общения. Звонки ведь бывают разные: важные, нежданные, грустные, незнакомые, радостные. И от того, знаем ли мы наперед своего собеседника, зависит настроение разговора и его результат.

Многие из тех, кто хочет знать номер входящего звонка, давно обзавелись телефонами с автоматическим определителем номера. Однако, узнав прелести АОН, узнали и его недостатки: неспособность правильно или полностью определять входящие звонки с сотовых и городских телефонов (особенно, подключенных к электронным АТС), звонки из других стран и других городов Беларуси.

Для того чтобы входящие звонки определялись на 99,9%, современные телефонные станции имеют функцию CLIP (идентификация линии вызывающего абонента). Ее поддерживает большинство современных домашних телефонов с возможностью определения номера («caller ID»). Даже более того, номера, сохраненные в памяти телефона под определенными именами, отображаются в виде имени звонящего, а новый входящий звонок может быть сохранен в памяти телефона как контакт.

Преимущество CLIP перед устаревшим АОН в том, что номер определяет не сам телефонный аппарат, а оборудование на телефонной станции, которое и передает информацию о звонящем прямо на ваш домашний телефон. Поэтому-то надежности и точности CLIP ставят отметку 99,9%.

Сегодня, большинство абонентов «Белтелеком» имеют телефоны с устаревшей технологией определения номера АОН. А любой услуге, способной расширить ваши возможности, необходимо работать как можно более точно. Если номер должен определяться, то он должен определяться правильно.

Поэтому всем, кто зарегистрировал телефонный аппарат с АОН до 1 мая 2009 года, «Белтелеком» предлагает без установочной платы активировать услугу CLIP. Для этого необходимо убедиться, что ваш стационарный телефон поддерживает функцию «caller ID», а телефонная станция имеет функцию CLIP для вашего номера. Специалисты «Белтелеком» готовы проконсультировать вас по этим и другим вопросам, если вы позвоните в службу продаж компании в вашем городе.

55 тысяч абонентов «Белтелеком» уже активировали CLIP и расширили возможности своего телефона, сделав его надежным помощником дома и на работе. И сейчас, имея дома телефон с функцией «caller ID», можно подключить CLIP.

Подробнее об условиях активации CLIP для владельцев телефонов с АОН и для всех, кто хочет знать номера входящих звонков на стационарный телефон, можно узнать, позвонив в службы продаж в вашем городе или по бесплатному номеру 130.

----------


## Stych

ВОТ И ДОЖДАЛИСЬ!!!!!)))

*byfly вдвое ускоряет анлимы без повышения цены*

byfly вдвое ускоряет анлимы без повышения цены С 1-го июля РУП "Белтелеком" (ТМ byfly) на всех своих безлимитных круглосуточных ADSL-тарифах (линейка "Домосед") вдвое увеличивает скорость без изменения цены.

"Домосед" ускорится с 128 Кбит/с до 256 Кбит/с (абонентская плата – 60 тыс. рублей в месяц), "Домосед Плюс" – с 256 Кбит/с до 512 Кбит/с (120 тыс.), "Домосед XXL" – с 512 Кбит/с до 1024 Кбит/c (150 тыс.)

Интересно, как отреагируют на действительно сильное предложение "Белтелеком" другие провайдеры: совсем недавно государственный оператор снизил цены для них на 10-30%.

----------


## Asteriks

*Тарифные планы «Плюс 1», «Плюс 2» и «Вечер» станут еще привлекательней*

С 1 сентября в тарифных планах «Плюс 1» и «Плюс 2» объем включенного трафика вырастет вдвое без изменения цены. Теперь абоненты тарифного плана «Плюс 1» получат 2 гигабайта включенного трафика, а абоненты тарифного плана «Плюс 2» - 4 гигабайта.

Также в тарифных планах «Плюс 1» и «Плюс 2» вводится дифференцированная оплата за превышение трафика.

Что это значит?

При объеме превышения

до 1 Гбайта включительно - 35 рублей за 1 Мбайт сверх учтенного в пакете;

от 1 Гбайта до 5 Гбайт включительно - 30 рублей за 1 Мбайт;

свыше 5 Гбайт - 25 рублей.

А тарифный план «Вечер» с 1 сентября станет вдвое быстрее: скорость доступа увеличится с 128/32 Кбит/с до 256/128 Кбит/с без изменения цены.

byfly – начни новый учебный сезон с плюсов!

Адрес новости - http://www.byfly.by/bnews/29588/

----------


## Stych

*"Белтелеком" расширил внешний интернет-канал до 17 Гбит/с*


"Белтелеком" официально подтвердил расширение внешнего белорусского интернет-шлюза на 5 Гбит/с – до 17 Гбит/с. Как ранее сообщал TUT.BY, для этого задействованы мощности российского оператора "Транстелеком". 

Примечательно, что из этих 17 Гбит/с лишь 2 Гбит/с подключены через западных партнеров. Основной трафик белорусов (более 90% его уходит зарубеж) пропускается через Россию.

За текущий год РУП "Белтелеком" уже дважды повышало пропускную способность интернет-шлюза. Сначала в марте – до 8 Гбит/с, потом в мае – до 12 Гбит/с. По итогам 2008 года ширина белорусского интернет-канала достигла 5,2 Гбит/с, в 2007 году – 3,1 Гбит/с, в 2006 году – 1,8 Гбит/с, в 2005 – 465 Мбит/с.

tut.by

----------


## Stych

*РУП "Белтелеком" планирует в декабре текущего года расширить внешний интернет-шлюз Беларуси до 24 Гбит/с.* 
Об этом сообщил сегодня журналистам на международной специализированной выставке "Перспективные технологии и системы: информатика, телекоммуникации, безопасность" генеральный директор РУП "Белтелеком" Константин Тикарь, передает корреспондент БЕЛТА.

Решение об изменении пропускной способности внешнего шлюза принято в связи с большой нагрузкой на него, пояснил гендиректор.

Шлюз в российском направлении собираются расширить на 5 Гбит/с до 20 Гбит/с, в европейском - на 2 Гбит/с до 4 Гбит/с. В настоящее время пропускная способность внешнего шлюза республики составляет 17 Гбит/с. Последнее изменение шлюза страны прошло в октябре текущего года за счет расширения канала в направлении Российской Федерации до 15 Гбит/с.

----------


## Stych

*"Белтелеком" расширил внешний интернет-шлюз до 22 Гбит/с*

С 1 декабря "Белтелеком" расширил внешний интернет-шлюз до 22 Гбит/c. Расширение прошло в российском направлении, что позволит значительно улучшить доступ к российским интернет-ресурсам, сообщает оператор. 

Напомним, что на сегодняшний день в направлении России действует канал шириной 20 Гбит/с и 2 Гбит/с – в направлении Западной Европы и Северной Америки. 

В 2009 году это уже четвертое расширение внешнего интернет-шлюза Беларуси: он увеличивался до 8 Гбит/с в марте, 12 Гбит/с в мае, 17 Гбит/с в октябре и 22 Гбит/с в декабре. 

Ожидается, что до конца года РУП "Белтелеком" расширит внешний интернет-шлюз Беларуси до 24 Гбит/с – это практически в пять раз (!) больше, чем 5,2 Гбит/с по итогам прошлого года.

По итогам 2008 года ширина белорусского интернет-канала достигала 5,2 Гбит/с, в 2007 году – 3,1 Гбит/с, в 2006 году – 1,8 Гбит/с, в 2005 – 465 Мбит/с.

----------


## Asteriks

Интересно, а как это отразится на работе конкретно моего Интернета? Как это увидеть, всю эту байду? Куда смотреть, что сравнивать?

----------


## Stych

Никак. Отразится только тогда, когда появятся новые тарифные планы.

----------


## Sanych

*Супер Домосед – новый тарифный план byfly*

В линейке тарифных планов для дома появился новый тариф – «СуперДомосед»! Это – круглосуточный безлимитный доступ в интернет на скорости 2 Мбит/с.

Также всех абонентов byfly ждут большие рождественские скидки: с 25 декабря начнут действовать новые цены на всю линейку «домоседов»: 

*Тарифный план*  -    *Новая цена*  -   *Старая цена*

    «Домосед» -                                  54 000   -                       60 000

    «Домосед Плюс»  -                          80 000        -                 120 000

    «Домосед XXL»        -                      100 000        -                150 000

    «СуперДомосед»            -                 150 000


Подключение на «СуперДомосед» также начнется с 25 декабря!

Тарифный план «Плюс» с 1 января 2010 года переносится в архив, но продолжает действовать для всех подключенных на него абонентов.


P.S. Я прям ржу не могу от таких великих скидок в 6 тыс  Это наверное с той позиции, как и зарплату нам повышают :laugh1::laugh1::laugh1:

----------


## Stych

Ну посмотрим), поюзаем 2 мегабита))

----------


## Чача

Такой вопрос интересует: какая примерно скорость скачки файлов будет с инета если подключить Домосед Плюс или Домосед xxl? Сейчас сижу на простом Домоседе, качаю файлы с обычного нета со скоростью около 30 кбит/сек, в гостевике доходит до 50. Вот интересно, насколько увеличиться скорость если перейти на вышеозначенные тарифы?

----------


## Sanych

Формула всегда одинакова. Делиш скорость входа на 8. Получиш примерную скорость скачивания. Это при условии что оттуда где качаеш сами не ограничили скорость.

----------


## Чача

Сэнкью, схема понятна! И тогда еще два вопросика: На гостевике скорость останется прежней или тоже увеличиться пропорциоанльно увеличению скорости приема? Если я допустим захочу перейти на домосед плюс, мне надо внести все 80 тысяч и списывание денег начнется с того дня когда я внесу деньги, следовательно закончится ровно через месяц, а не в конце нынешнего месяца? Я правильно понимаю?

----------


## Sanych

На счёт скорости ты можеш поговорить при подключении. К тому если у тебя Домосед, чё волноваться за гость? Не прописывай роуты и у тебя весь инет будет как платник со скоростью твоего тарифа.
Деньги не на конец месяца. Они деляться на кол-во дней в месяце. Если у тебя тариф 80 тыщ в месяц, значит каждый день будет сниматься по 2580р Вот и всё.

----------


## Чача

Нет, я вот что имел ввиду, если я подключусь скажем 4 января, то ежедневные списывания двухсполовиной тысяч будут продолжаться до 4 февраля, а не сгорят по окончании января-месяца? И при переходе на другой тариф обязательно сразу вносить полную сумму платежа по новому тарифу, в моем случае все 80 тысяч?

----------


## Sanych

Полную. Не сгорят. Я ж тебе объяснил. С числа подключения до числа

----------


## Vanya

мот не совсем туда копипастю) но всё ж...

Политсовет Объединенной гражданской партии потребовал отмены монополии РУП «Белтелеком» на каналы доступа в Интернет.

В заявлении, принятом 4 февраля, говорится о том, что «монополия государства в любой области при отсутствии общественного контроля неизбежно приводит к злоупотреблениям и загниванию», передает Electroname.com.

По мнению Политсовета партии, Указ № 60 направлен на нарушение права граждан на свободный поиск, получение и распространение информации, а также на тайну переписки и неприкосновенность личной жизни и ведет к усилению монополии государства на услуги Интернет. «Неграмотное вмешательство в виде попыток контроля контента, идентификации пользователей и ограничения доступа к оппозиционным сайтам, что практиковалось и ранее, только увеличат государственные расходы и расходы Интернет-провайдеров, а, значит, и цены на доступ в Интернет», заявляет оппозиционная партия.

ОГП призывает «государственные органы направить государственные средства на решение социальных проблемам граждан, а не на ненужное дорогостоящее оборудование, бюрократические контрольные структуры и мероприятия по подавлению критики» и считает необходимым «усилить борьбу с преступлениями, связанными с использованием Интернет, и направить работу контрольных и правоохранительных органов против преступников, а не против всех пользователей Интернет».

Политсовет партии потребовал отмены положений вышеупомянутого указа.

----------


## BiZ111

*Новый директор назначен в Брестском филиале "Белтелеком"*

29 января 2010 года в должности директора Брестского филиала «Белтелеком» утвержден Кенда Александр Николаевич. Ранее он занимал должность заместителя директора Брестского филиала «Белтелеком».

В новой должности Александр Кенда был представлен на подведении итогов работы филиала за 2009 год генеральным директором компании Константином Тикарем .

Кенда Александр Николаевич родился 8 января 1978 года в г. Иваново Брестской области. После окончания в 2000 году Белорусского государственного университета информатики и радиоэлектроники начал трудовую деятельность в должности инженера. Затем работал заместителем начальника проектно-конструкторского отдела, начальником отдела материально-технического снабжения. С 2009 года до назначения директором филиала занимал должность заместителя директора Брестского филиала «Белтелеком».

:3dflas: УРА УРА УРА!!! :3dflas:

----------


## BiZ111

*Зимние Олимпийские игры в интерактивном формате*


Олимпийские игры приковывают к экранам телевизоров миллионы людей по всему миру. Ведь команда каждой страны воплощает надежду и веру зрителей в своих спортсменов.

Сегодня, 12 февраля, стартовала зимняя Олимпиада в Ванкувере, Канада. Теперь каждый день мы будем следить за нашими спортсменами и ожидать призовых мест, чтобы получить яркие позитивные эмоции и почувствовать гордость за Беларусь.

Однако разница во времени с Ванкувером составляет 10 часов, а посмотреть соревнования полностью очень хочется! И сделать это можно, используя функцию интерактивного телевидения ZALA «Персональный видеомагнитофон». Для этого достаточно выбрать в программе передач телеканала Eurosport интересующие вас и вашу семью соревнования и поставить в запись. А после – посмотреть в удобное время, чтобы насладиться лучшими моментами Олимпиады в Ванкувере.

Желаем белорусским олимпийцам успеха и выдержки, славы и медалей высшей пробы!

----------


## Stych

*"Белтелеком" значительно расширит внешний интернет-шлюз с 5 марта*

"Белтелеком" с 5 марта расширит внешний интернет-шлюз Беларуси  на 13 Гбит/с  до 35 Гбит/c. Расширение пройдет в российском направлении до 31 Гбит/с (+11 Гбит/с) и в западном до 4 Гбит/с (+2 Гбит/с). 

По итогам 2009 года внешний интернет-шлюз оператора составлял 22 Гбит/с. По итогам 2008 года ширина белорусского интернет-канала достигала 5,2 Гбит/с, в 2007 году – 3,1 Гбит/с, в 2006 году – 1,8 Гбит/с, в 2005 – 465 Мбит/с.

TUT.BY

----------


## Stych

*"Белтелеком" расширил внешний интернет-шлюз до 37 Гбит/с*

Подтверждая слова министра связи информатизации, "Белтелеком" заявляет о расширении внешнего интернет-шлюза до 6 Гбит/с (+2 Гбит/с). Суммарная ширина интернет-канала с 16 марта достигла 37 Гбит/с. 

Предыдущее расширение состоялось 5 марта. Тогда внешний интернет-шлюз Беларуси расширили на 13 Гбит/с (в российском направлении на 11 Гбит/с, в западном – на 2 Гбит/с). 

"Белтелеком" готовится к дальнейшему увеличению интернет-шлюза. Оператор объявлял ранее, что расширять внешний интернет-канал Беларуси планируется в два этапа: первый – с апреля 2010 года, второй – с мая 2010 года.

По итогам 2009 года внешний интернет-шлюз оператора составлял 22 Гбит/с. По итогам 2008 года ширина белорусского интернет-канала достигала 5,2 Гбит/с, в 2007 году – 3,1 Гбит/с, в 2006 году – 1,8 Гбит/с, в 2005 – 465 Мбит/с.

TUT.BY

----------


## HARON

В ходе «Прямой линии» с читателями газеты «Рэспублiка» министр связи и информатизации Беларуси Николай Пантелей ответил на ряд животрепещущих вопросов. В частности, один из читателей заметил, что организация собственного дата-центра «Белтелеком» позволила в рамках пирингового кольца дать доступ к некоторым популярным сайтам (в том числе к Onliner.by), однако, по мнению абонента, есть проблема с маршрутизацией трафика из-за существования кольца.
Министр связи успокоил читателей и заверил, что гостевой доступ продолжит работу:
— Создание дата-центра и организация гостевого доступа к нему для абонентов byfly стали важным вкладом «Белтелекома» как в развитие белорусского сегмента сети Интернет, так и в развитие услуг широкополосного доступа. Гостевой доступ пользуется огромной популярностью у абонентов, и отказываться от него в ближайшее время оператор не планирует. Что касается сайтов государственных органов, то для них на ЦОДе созданы специальные условия.
Но если говорить в целом о белорусском сегменте сети Интернет, который не находится в ЦОДе «Белтелекома», то надо отметить, что для создания оптимальных условий для его развития недостаточно усилий одной организации. В этом году вместе с модернизацией сети мы планируем сделать национальные ресурсы более доступными. Речь идет о расширении национального контента и его поддержке.

Высокопоставленному чиновнику были заданы десятки вопросов, многие из которых — о проблемах со связью.
Абонент byfly Николай, в частности, констатировал, что проблема стабильного доступа к европейским ресурсам так и не решена.
«То ли расширение канала пока проведено не было (хотя сайт „Белтелекома“ утверждает о завершении работ 5 марта), то ли оно оказалось недостаточным, то ли byfly и остальные провайдеры должным образом не воспользовались новыми объемами, — размышляет о причинах Николай. — К слову, в Германии есть исключительный, но показательный случай: сын, работающий в крупной компании — производителе сетевого оборудования, предоставил своей матери интернет-канал шириной 40 Гбит, вся Беларусь после расширения довольствуется 35 Гбит. Множество пользователей все еще испытывают большие трудности с доступом на европейские серверы в вечернее время и в выходные. В частности, это касается онлайн-игр. Хотелось бы также отметить низкое качество поддержки и обслуживания пользователей, выражающееся, в частности, в очень долгих дозвонах до самой поддержки, в непонимании проблем конечного пользователя и т. д.».
Николай Пантелей подтвердил, что дальнейшее расширение канала все еще необходимо: «Расширение в западном направлении, как и заявлено, произошло. Однако проблемы со статистикой, которые существовали, не позволили увидеть реальную картину. РУП „Белтелеком“ уже расширило каналы внешнего доступа к сети Интернет в направлении европейского сегмента в два раза (с 2 до 4 Гбит), и тем не менее в часы пиковой нагрузки их загрузка составляет от 50% до 90%. Сегодня проводится дальнейшее расширение полосы до 6 Гбит/с. Будем следить за статистикой. Если будет недостаточно, продолжим расширять. Дело в том, что держать резервные мощности экономически нецелесообразно, поскольку за них нужно платить партнерам. Поэтому разумно иметь 30%-ный запас, 70%-ную загрузку, тогда проблем быть не должно».
По мнению министра, вся проблема заключается в слабых каналах между европейскими странами: «К слову, задержки и пропадания пакетов при доступе к игровым серверам, расположенным в Германии, возникают не на сети передачи данных „Белтелекома“. Маршрутизация трафика от игровых и, в принципе, любых других серверов из Германии в сторону Беларуси находится в компетенции оператора связи, к которому эти серверы подключены. Скачкообразные задержки и пропадания пакетов происходят на стыке сетей (между хопами) между Стокгольмом и Амстердамом. В частности, на своем сайте местный оператор пишет о своих слабых каналах и признает проблемы в собственной сети. „Белтелеком“ работает с оператором — поставщиком полосы доступа внешнего шлюза в Беларусь».

*Взято с*--http://mega-guest.net

----------


## Sanych

Пользователи интернета от *ByFly в Жодино* уже сегодня могут увеличить скорость доступа в глобальную сеть.

С 15 марта 2010 года для абонентов byfly   г. Жодино скорость доступа в сеть интернет на тарифных планах по трафику по желанию абонента может быть  увеличена  до 2 или 4 МБит/с. Об этом сообщает Служба продажи услуг Белтелеком.

Подробности в местах продаж byfly:

Сервисный центр Белтелеком, ул. 8-го Марта,11 (вход с правой стороны универсама «Славянский»). Режим работы : с 9-00 до 21-00 без выходных, обед с 14-00 до 14-30. Тел. 7-15-94

 Сервисный центр Белтелеком,ул. 50 лет Октября 23а (напротив универсама «Центральный», первый этаж магазина «Книги»). Режим работы : с 9-00 до 21-00 без выходных, обед с 14-00 до 14-30. Тел. 7-00-99

Жодинский городской узел электросвязи, пр-т. Мира,9, служба продаж, каб.№9. Режим работы : с 9-00 до 17-00  понедельник-пятница, обед с 12-30 до 13-30. Тел. 7-93-93

----------


## Sanych

_В апреле «Белтелеком» снизит цены на интернет_

В течение месяца национальный оператор электросвязи снизит цены на интернет. Об этом корреспонденту Onliner.by сообщил заместитель генерального директора компании Андрей Соборов.

— В апреле будет не одно «движение», и даже не два, — заверил нас высокопоставленный менеджер.

onliner.by

----------


## Sanych

*До конца года внешний шлюз Беларуси будет расширен до 70—80 Гбит/с*

В планах национального оператора электросвязи — расширение внешнего шлюза Беларуси до 70—80 Гбит/с до конца года. Об этом рассказал заместитель генерального директора «Белтелекома» по коммерческим вопросам Андрей Соборов.

Топ-менеджер сообщил, что Министерством связи и информатизации предложено расширять шлюз в таких объемах, чтобы он был загружен не более чем на 70%. На сегодняшний день норматив выполняется, хотя общая ширина главного белорусского канала пока составляет 37 Гбит/с.

onliner.by

----------


## Irina

*Служба технической поддержки 123 работает для всех абонентов byfly*

Служба технической поддержки 123 принимает звонки от всех абонентов, пользующихся byfly и услугами передачи данных «Белтелеком». 31 марта оператор открыл доступ к службе технической поддержки 123 абонентам Могилева и Могилевской области, сделав номер общереспубликанским. Теперь в систему единой технической поддержки включены все регионы страны.

Сегодня в центре технической поддержки более 200 операторов, которые обрабатывают в среднем более 8 тысяч звонков в сутки от абонентов «Белтелеком». «На «первой линии» оператор квалифицирует запрос абонента по уровню технической сложности, - рассказывает о работе центра Юрий ГАЛЯКЕВИЧ, начальник управления передачи данных «Белтелеком». – Простые запросы (как перегрузить/настроить модем, установить платное или гостевое соединение с интернетом) решаются на месте, сложные запросы, оператор направляет на «вторую линию» центра, на которой работают инженеры с высокой технической подготовкой. Диагностика и решение проблемы одного абонента может длиться от 5 до 60 минут в зависимости от сложности запроса. Бывают и случаи, когда нашим операторам приходится давать краткий курс пользования компьютером или оказывать помощь в установке операционной системы».

Все операторы технической поддержки 123 проходят специальное обучение и подготовку на базе учебного центра «Белтелеком».

«Организация центра технической поддержки уровня республики на протяжении двух лет была одной из наших приоритетных задач. Поэтому оптимизация и совершенствование процессов сервисного и технического обслуживания абонентов ведется непрерывно. Мы снимаем статистику звонков, отслеживаем пиковые нагрузки, качество консультаций, и на основании этих результатов принимаем решение по расширению штата центра или дополнительной подготовке операторов», - говорит Юрий ГАЛЯКЕВИЧ.

Служба технической поддержки 123 работает круглосуточно и без выходных.

----------


## BiZ111

123..Туда хрен дозвонишься =)

----------


## AKON

> 123..Туда хрен дозвонишься =)


Полностью согласен, временами по часу не можешь дозвониться)

----------


## Asteriks

Дозваниваюсь без проблем. Телефон стоит метрах в 6 от компьютера, если какая проблема - даже ждут, пока я, записав на листик, иду к компу и кручу там что-то. Советы практически всегда помогали.

----------


## fIzdrin

> 123..Туда хрен дозвонишься =)


согласен

----------


## Asteriks

Не дозвонившиеся, примите мои соболезнования)

----------


## Irina

*
На 25 % для интернет-операторов снижается стоимость услуг передачи данных 	
*
С 19 апреля стоимость доступа к сети интернет с гарантированной полосой пропускания для операторов передачи данных снижается на 25%.

Новые предложения для действующих и будущих абонентов «Белтелеком» анонсирует в первый день выставки ТИБО.

Новость с официального сайта Белтелекома

----------


## Stych

*byfly с первого мая вводит новые тарифы*

Оператор "Белтелеком" (ТМ byfly) с 1 мая вводит тарифы "Комфорт Стандарт" (2,5 ГБ включенного трафика за 37 тыс. рублей) и "Комфорт Экспресс" (6 ГБ за 50 тыс. рублей) для физических и юридических лиц. 

Снижается также цена интернет-трафика сверх включенного в пакеты: 1 МБ обойдется от 10 до 25 рублей.

Линейка безлимитных тарифных планов "Домосед" с 1 мая доступна также для абонентов из числа юридических лиц. Линейка включает ТП "Домосед" (круглосуточный доступ без ограничений на скорости до 256 Кбит/с за 54 тыс. рублей в месяц), "Домосед плюс" (512 Кбит/с за 80 тыс.), "Домосед XXL" (1 Мбит/с за 100 тыс.) и "СуперДомосед" (2 Мбит/с за 150 тыс.)

Тарифные планы "Плюс 1", "Плюс 2", "Вечер", а также группа тарифных планов "Перспективные" с 1 мая переносятся в архив, но продолжают действовать для всех подключенных абонентов и тарифицируются по новой цене превышения лимита по трафику. Для подключенных абонентов WiMAX также продолжают действовать ТП "Плюс".

IT.TUT.BY 

PS Нда уж, "конкретное" предложение, умеют отличится.

----------


## Sanych

Позор!!!!!!! Позорище!!!! Я взбешён. Кидалово и лохатрон это детские игрушки по сравнению с такими скидками и новыми тарифами!!!! 2.5 Гб за 37 тыс. А-яй, осчастливили. 2Гб за 34 тыс было, а за 3 тыс. тебе ещё 500 метров подкинули. Всем теперь надо благодарить БТК за величайшее снихождение к презренным. Такое счастье нам привалило. На Домоседа скинь цену тыщ на 15 хотя бы. Завтра же большая часть на него перейдёт и ещё толпа подключиться кто до сих пор сомневался. Вся цивилизация работает на объём продаж по чуть меньшей цене. А нашим надо впарить что дороже. Не часто но зато прибыль то какая. Всё, дальше слова приличные у меня закончились .....

----------


## Vanya

ух Саныч, какой ты злой  а я вот не взбешён, потому что впринципе ничего нового от БТК и не ждал... а чего можно ждать? цены скинут? как же, ждите  БТК у нас один "что хочу, то ворочу". эта тема не нова, "старые песни о главном", так сказать =) 




> На Домоседа скинь цену тыщ на 15 хотя бы. Завтра же большая часть на него перейдёт и ещё толпа подключиться кто до сих пор сомневался


вот думаю такое будет не раньше след. года

----------


## Sanych

Так по ушам же наездили, мол юбилеи там всякие. Скидка на 25% для поставщиков. Ну хоть какого-то снижения цен можно было устроить своим абонам. А с таким отношением, ни в следующем ни в позаследующем не будет толку.

----------


## HARON

Чем дальше в лес-тем толще партизаны!
Cлава богу хоть мой "план" не тронули!

----------


## Irina

*"Белтелеком" займется сборкой ADSL-модемов*
3 мая 2010 » Информационные технологии

"Белтелеком" объявил конкурс на закупку сборочных комплектов для последующего производства ADSL-модемов. Соответствующая информация сегодня была опубликована на сайте оператора.

Конкурсные предложения "Белтелеком" будет принимать до 26 мая 2010 года.

К участию в конкурсе допускаются производители и официальные поставщики от производителя. Одно из обязательных условий – кредитование поставок. Участник конкурса должен гарантировать привлечение к финансированию поставки зарубежного банка, согласного представить РУП "Белтелеком" кредит для оплаты произведенной поставки (кредитование не менее 85% стоимости поставки). Кредит должен представляться на срок не менее трех лет без обеспечения.

"Белтелеком" предоставляет ADSL-модемы своим клиентам (более 500 тыс. по всей республике) в бесплатное пользование на время действия договора оказания услуг электросвязи. Ранее оператор закупал модемы для своих нужд у китайской ZTE и ОАО "Промсвязь".

----------


## Irina

*С 1 июня ADSL.BY предложит клиентам "анлимы"*

19 мая 2010

С 1 июня ADSL.BY предложит клиентам "анлимы" С 1 июня белорусский провайдер "Белинфонет" (ТМ ADSL.BY) предложит своим пользователям тарифные планы без тарификации трафика ("анлимы"). Эту информацию IT.TUT.BY сегодня подтвердил директор компании Юрий Битно.

Примечательно, что ранее отсутствие анлимов в линейке компании было "принципиальным вопросом".

"Сейчас многие компании начали вводить ограничения к своим «анлимам». Считаю, как только появляются ограничения, теряется сама суть «анлима» и появляется много двучтений. Один из принципиальных вопросов в нашей политике – прозрачная и понятная тарифная политика по отношению к пользователю", – рассказывал почти два года назад в интервью IT.TUT.BY директор компании "Белинфонет".

Впрочем, далеко не факт, что "анлимы" ADSL.BY на практике будут действительно неограниченными – условия новых ТП провайдер не разглашает.

----------


## BiZ111

*"Белтелеком" инвестирует в собственную инфраструктуру 750 млрд рублей*

РУП "Белтелеком" инвестирует порядка 750 млрд рублей в год (около 250 млн долларов), не считая кредитов, в новейшие технологии. Об этом сообщил начальник управления информационных технологий Владимир Пташник в передаче Юрия Зиссера "Экспертиза".  

"Есть прогноз социально-экономического развития в Республике Беларусь, планы доводятся всем министерствам и ведомствам, в том числе – Министерству связи. Соответственно, планы эти переходят подведомственным структурам Министерства связи. Они большие что в плане дохода, что в плане прироста по количеству", - отмечает Ольга Витковская, начальник управления маркетинга РУП "Белтелеком". 

В свою очередь, глава ИП "Альтернативная цифровая сеть" Игорь Сукач отметил, что все остальные операторы суммарно инвестируют не меньшие суммы. 

"Инвестиции, которые делает, готов сделать и готов привлекать частный телекоммуникационный бизнес – это очень значительные инвестиции. Просто нужно дать ему эту возможность", – подчеркнул И. Сукач.

Глава "Атлант Телеком" ранее сообщал, что его компания инвестировала в себя более 10 млн долларов за 10 лет своего существования. Капитальные затраты МТС за 2009 год составили около 112 млрд рублей (около 40 млн долларов).

В передаче Юрия Зиссера "Экспертиза" обсуждалась актуальная ситуация и перспективы развития телеком-рынка Беларуси, который, по мнению частных операторов, может в скором времени [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------


## Irina

*Беларусь заняла 67-е место по скорости интернета и 8-е по качеству
26 мая 2010*

Беларусь заняла 67-е место по скорости интернета и 8-е по качеству Исследование Net Index компании Ookla показало, что Беларусь находится на 67-м месте в мире по средней скорости загрузки файлов из интернета (download), на 40-м по скорости загрузки файлов в сеть (upload) и на 8-м месте по качеству доступа.

Показатели определялись с помощью принадлежащих Ookla сервисов speedtest.net (скорость) и pingtest.net (качество). В качестве показателя качества использовался так называемый R-factor, объединяющий несколько характеристик, влияющих на качество связи, например, при осуществлении VoIP-звонков.

На первом месте по скорости доступа – Южная Корея со средней скоростью загрузки из Сети – 34,19 Мбит/с и средней скоростью передачи данных в Сеть 18,45 Мбит/с. Любопытно, что США – лишь на 26 месте (10,15 Мбит/с), а в лидерах за Южной Кореей следуют Латвия (24,3 Мбит/с), Молдова (21,55) и Япония (20,35). 

В среднем в мире скорость download составляет 7,67 Мбит/с, скорость upload – 2,11 Мбит/с. В рейтинге по скорости с Беларусью (3,4 Мбит/с) 67 место делит Бразилия, поблизости находятся Саудовская Аравия (3,68 Мбит/с), Гренада (3,27 Мбит/с) и Кипр (3,25 Мбит/с).



Географические соседи Беларуси разместились в списке значительно выше - Латвия на втором месте (24,3 Мбит/с), Литва - на десятом (16,7 Мбит/с), Украина на 24-м (10,46 Мбит/с), Россия – на 28-м (9,82 Мбит/с), Польша - на 37-м (6,51 Мбит/с).

Среднемировой показатель качества доступа – 80,92. К примеру, у лидера по качеству Литвы он достигает 88,18 , а у нашей страны – 85,86. 

Результаты тестов основаны на показаниях 1,5 млрд тестов, проведенных с помощью сервисов Ookla.

----------


## BiZ111

Свежачок. Цифры удручающие, конечно, но могло быть и хуже. А могло быть и лучше, конечно же 

Как это Латвия опередила США интересно и Японию..дерьмо какое-то

----------


## Irina

> Как это Латвия опередила США интересно и Японию..


Может это потому что результаты тестов основаны на показаниях 1,5 млрд тестов, проведенных с помощью *сервисов Ookla*. Может они в этих странах как-то по другому работают. Новость официальная с  IT.TUT.BY

----------


## Sanych

*Тарифный план «Комфорт Лайт» стал еще привлекательней!*

Хорошая новость для действующих и будущих абонентов byfly в первый день лета: тарифный план «Комфорт Лайт» с 1 июня вырос до 1 Гб включенного трафика при старой цене – 19 000 рублей в месяц.

Подключиться на «Комфорт Лайт» можно в любое время в сервисных центрах «Белтелеком» на всей территории Беларуси, ведь теперь тариф действует постоянно.

Стоимость дополнительного трафика вне пакета – 25 рублей за 1 Мб.

«Комфорт Лайт» - плюс 400 Мб для комфортного знакомства с интернетом!

----------


## BiZ111

*Отменена плата за регистрацию ресурсов в Байнете*

Регистрация всех информационных сетей, систем и ресурсов национального сегмента сети Интернет производится бесплатно - такая информация появилась 2 июня 2010 года на официальном сайте государственной инспекции Республики Беларусь по электросвязи министерства связи и информатизации.

В РУП «БелГИЭ» эту информацию корреспонденту портала [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] подтвердили.

Напомним, ранее была заявлена стоимость услуг по внесению сведений об информационных сетях, системах и ресурсах в государственный реестр в Br14 тыс. без учета НДС.

----------


## Sanych

Это хорошая новость. Надо проверить.

----------


## SDS

Ёпт, у Белтелекома ещё и новости бывают!
А мне думалось, что там одни панихиды.

----------


## BiZ111

> Это хорошая новость. Надо проверить.


А причину метания туда-сюда не знаешь?

----------


## Sanych

Паника видно среди держателей всякого рода ресурсов. Вопрос ведь в том, что кому это надо тот пусть и платит.

----------


## Sanych

*«Белтелеком» строит устойчивый к катастрофам центр обработки.*

Проект по созданию резервного ЦОД, выполняемый с учетом требований к катастрофоустойчивости, ведет в настоящее время РУП «Белтелеком», сообщает пресс-служба национального оператора электросвязи.

Резервный ЦОД будет расположен в специальном помещении, которое было построено по принципу защищенного объекта, и будет обладать системой жизнеобеспечения даже в чрезвычайных ситуациях, подчеркивают представители «Белтелекома».

На сегодняшний день доступная емкость центров обработки данных «Белтелекома» для аренды дискового пространства (виртуальный хостинг), виртуального выделенного сервера (VPS), аренды физического сервера (dedicated) составляет 67 терабайт. Это значит, что более 100 тысяч сайтов дополнительно могут быть размещены на серверах РУП «Белтелеком», подчеркивают в пресс-службе компании. Для размещения оборудования клиента (colocation) на 10 июня 2010 года свободно 44 шкафа.

Чтобы удовлетворить повысившийся по известным причинам спрос на услуги хостинга на базе центров обработки данных «Белтелекома», компания планирует осуществлять дальнейшее наращивание мощностей ЦОД преимущественно на площадке, расположенной на улице Уборевича в Минске. Также по мере необходимости такие действия будут производиться на площадках в областных центрах, отмечают в пресс-службе национального оператора электросвязи.

----------


## Irina

*В связи с обновлением биллинговой системы возможны временные неудобства*
16.06.2010

Уважаемые абоненты byfly!

Временные трудности при работе с личным кабинетом возникли в связи с работами по обновлению биллинговой системы.

В настоящий момент могут возникать перебои с доступом в личный кабинет, некорректно отображаться персональные данные пользователей и отсутствовать доступ к детализированной статистике. Перечисленные трудности являются временными.

Важно отметить, что финансовая информация о состоянии лицевого счета отображается корректно.

Работа личного кабинета и его функций будет восстановлена в ближайшие дни.

Примите наши извинения за доставляемые неудобства!

----------


## Sanych

byfly делает новые комфортные предложения

С 1 июля в преддверии 15-летия компании «Белтелеком» в пакетах «Комфорт Стандарт» и «Комфорт Экспресс» значительно увеличивается объем предоплаченного трафика:

«Комфорт Стандарт» – 4 Гб включенного трафика без изменения цены,
 «Комфорт Экспресс» – 10 Гб включенного трафика без изменения цены.
Тарифные планы «Комфорт Стандарт» и «Комфорт Экспресс» открыты для подключения корпоративным и частным абонентам.

byfly и «Белтелеком» - день рождения у нас, подарки – у вас!

Дополнительная информация по тарифам и подключению к byfly по телефону 130 (справка бесплатная).

----------


## Sanych

Только чем больше предложений, тем меньше радости. Ибо всё чушь, а Домоседу обычному - вечный хрен.

----------


## Sanych

Расскажите как теперь в новом кабинете траф смотреть. Где конкретно увидеть остаток или сидетдь с каликом надо и по каждому дню складывать???

----------


## fIzdrin

> Расскажите как теперь в новом кабинете траф смотреть. Где конкретно увидеть остаток или сидетдь с каликом надо и по каждому дню складывать???


в самом низу есть графа суммарный трафик

а детализацию надо заказывать -кнопочка операции-доставить счет(там указываешь свою почту)и тебе приходит

----------


## Sanych

Теперь вижу. Просто у меня на Домоседе не было такой графы.

----------


## Sanych

А кстати, там где суммарный. Это и по гостю тоже??? Мне как узнать мой траф только по платнику???

----------


## BiZ111

Кабинеты по Гостю и по Платнику - идентичны.

*ТРАФИК* 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]    


*ВЫСЛАТЬ ДЕТАЛ.СТАТИСТИКУ*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Ну так идентичны они, и как мне понять, сколько трафа именно по платнику ушло?? А вообще фигня полная. Раньше было намного проще.

----------


## illusion

Спасибо за информацию о статистике.

----------


## fIzdrin

> Ну так идентичны они, и как мне понять, сколько трафа именно по платнику ушло?? А вообще фигня полная. Раньше было намного проще.


согласен было проще....насколько я могу судить по своей детализации-суммарный трафик учитывает только трафик по платнику

----------


## BiZ111

> Ну так идентичны они, и как мне понять, сколько трафа именно по платнику ушло?


Так, а показывается исключительно траф, израсходованный по платнику

----------


## Sanych

Это плохо, как я вижу по своей привычке от "домоседа" у меня по 150 метров в сутки минимум уходит.

----------


## Sanych

*Звонок за счёт абонента*
Звонок за счёт абонента с таксофонов "Белтелеком".

Для того чтобы воспользоваться этой услугой нужно с любого таксофона "Белтелеком" набрать номер *8-11* Вам ответит оператор. Назовите себя и сообщите номер по которому хотите позвонить. Если вызываемая сторона согласится оплатить звонок, для вас он будет бесплатным.

----------


## Irina

*"Белтелекому" довели масштабные планы по интернет- и IPTV-подключениям*

В статье "Цель – всеобъемлющая информатизация" для журнала "Экономика Беларуси" министр связи и информатизации Беларуси Николай Пантелей привел точные цифры плановых показателей для РУП "Белтелеком".

Показатели весьма серьезные: национальному оператору предстоит до конца 2010 года нарастить абонентскую базу byfly (стационарный широкополосный доступ) до 1,14 млн пользователей, а число клиентов IPTV под ТМ ZALA – до 313 тыс.

При этом на данный момент byfly обслуживает немногим более 600 тыс. абонентов, а в начале июля пользователями ZALA числились 120 тыс. жителей Беларуси. Темпы прироста не слишком оптимистичные: на очередную сотню тысяч клиентов byfly понадобился квартал и несколько акций с уменьшением "входного порога".

Наверняка ограничен резерв и подключений ZALA в регионах, где проживают основные потребители IPTV-услуг национального оператора. По состоянию на конец 2009 года абонентская база должна была составить не менее 70 тыс., таким образом, за 7 месяцев 2010 года "Белтелекому" удалось подключить в лучшем случае 50 тыс. человек.

Традиционно спрос к осени увеличивается. Однако не исключены варианты проблем с импортом и/или производством абонентского оборудования, с сохранением качества услуг и уровня поддержки, да и абонентский резерв, в общем, не вечный...

Спрос на услуги byfly и ZALA, чтобы "Белтелеком" смог выполнить показатели, должен вырасти многократно. И самая действенная тактика здесь – снижение цен. Однако в этом случае вновь начнутся трения с другими игроками на рынке по поводу необоснованного демпинга и злоупотребления привилегированным положением – а ведь только совсем недавно подписали с партнерами-конкурентами мировую...

Для исполнения доведенных плановых показателей "Белтелекому" в самое ближайшее время надо будет приложить исключительно серьезные усилия. И направить их либо на стимулирование спроса, либо на пересмотр планов – второе представляется крайне маловероятным.

Осень для телеком-рынка обещает быть "осень" интересной.

----------


## Sanych

> национальному оператору предстоит до конца 2010 года нарастить абонентскую базу byfly (стационарный широкополосный доступ) до 1,14 млн пользователей, а число клиентов IPTV под ТМ ZALA – до 313 тыс.


Я тоже может хочу кое чего нарастить. Но не по указу же свыше это вырастет. Чушь!!!

----------


## vova230

Пусть цену снизят вдвое, а скорость в трое увеличат, тогда может что и получится

----------


## Stych

*«Белтелеком» ускоряет «Домоседы» в 2 раза*
Национальный оператор электросвязи «Белтелеком» с 1 августа увеличит в два раза скорость на «Домоседах» с сохранением прежних цен:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Исходящая скорость на всех пакетах группы «Домосед» — 512 кбит/с.

Также увеличивается с 256 до 512 кбит/с скорость на пакете «Эконом» при той же стоимости (56 тысяч рублей за безлимитный интернет и 1000 минут местных звонков).

----------


## vova230

Неплохо. Посмотрим как оно будет.

----------


## Irina

*Закон о лишении "Белтелекома" монополии могут рассмотреть к концу ноября*

03.09.2010, 14:30 » Информационные технологии
Сергей Королевич, БелаПАН

Национальный оператор электросвязи РУП "Белтелеком" может лишиться исключительного права на пропуск международного трафика и присоединение к сетям электросвязи иностранных государств. Это предусматривают поправки в закон "Об электросвязи", которые находятся сейчас в Палате представителей Национального собрания Беларуси.

Как сообщили БелаПАН в нижней палате парламента, в первом чтении законопроект может быть рассмотрен в конце ноября 2010 года.

В соответствии с проектом закона, текст которого размещен на Национальном правовом интернет-портале, поправки в закон "Об электросвязи" также корректируют положение статьи, касающейся информации о базе данных оператора об абонентах.

----------


## Sanych

*Снижение цен от Белтелеком.	*
«Белтелеком» на 50% снижает стоимость гарантированной полосы пропускания для интернет-операторов	 Версия для печати
25.10.10
С 1 ноября на 50% снижается стоимость гарантированной полосы пропускания для интернет-операторов. Это третье снижение стоимости услуги в текущем году.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Стоимость выделенной линии снижается на 50%	 Версия для печати
26.10.10
Для корпоративных клиентов «Белтелеком» с 1 ноября снижается стоимость выделенной линии на 50%. В текущем году стоимость на услугу на 50% снижалась дважды: с 1 февраля и с 1 июля.

Выделенная линия – оптимальный вариант доступа в Интернет для компаний, заинтересованных в высокоскоростном круглосуточном доступе в сеть без ограничения трафика. При таком виде подключения данные от абонента к сети и от сети к абоненту передаются по выделенному каналу.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*byfly поднимет скорости на «Домоседах» уже в субботу*

«Белтелеком» объявил сегодня о том, что скорости на безлимитных тарифных планах линейки «Домосед» будут повышены с сохранением прежней абонплаты уже в ближайшую субботу.

Таким образом, ТП «Домосед» позволит выходить в интернет на скорости 1 Мбит/c за 54 тысячи рублей, «Домосед Плюс» — 2 Мбит/с за 80 тысяч, «Домосед XXL» — 3 Мбит/с за 100 тысяч, а «Супер Домосед» — 6 Мбит/c за 150 тысяч.

Также с 25 декабря в пакете «Социальный анлим» скорость доступа в интернет увеличится вдвое — с 512 до 1024 кбит/с. Стоимость пакета остается прежней — 32 тысячи рублей в месяц.

«Социальный анлим» — это специальное предложение для людей с ограниченными возможностями (инвалидов первой и второй групп, инвалидов с нарушением опорно-двигательного аппарата, семей, имеющих детей-инвалидов в возрасте до 18 лет, воинов-интернационалистов и ветеранов Великой Отечественной войны).

Подключение на тариф «Социальный анлим» осуществляется также для общественных организаций (объединений), которые занимаются защитой интересов граждан с ограниченными возможностями, способствуют решению определенных социальных проблем и предлагают помощь.

Новость с Онлайнера - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и с БТК - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Бесплатная ZALA домоседам.* 

«Белтелеком» объявил о начале акции, по условиям которой абоненты тарифных планов byfly «Домосед XXL» и «СуперДомосед» могут бесплатно подключить услуги IP TV ZALA. Кроме того, в течение месяца можно не вносить абонентскую плату за основные пакеты — «Премьера» и «Просто ТВ».

После завершения акции продлить действие выбранного пакета ZALA можно совершив платеж, соответствующий стоимости пакета. При этом приставка, необходимая для получения услуги интерактивного телевидения, останется у абонента на все время действия контракта.

Акция действует с 6 апреля по 31 мая 2011 года.

----------

